# Nathan gone?????



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They are saying that Joe Nathan will be out for the season.Big blow.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bummer!

Looks like Guerrier or Neshak will need to step up!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

or lirano????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My guess....Jon Rauch will start the season as closer.Maybe give Liriano time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That just hurts...kind of irreplaceable but I'm sure there will be many trying.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Done....

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=a ... &type=lgns


----------

